

Every hour of TV watching shortens life by 22 minutes - jsherry
http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2011/08/01/bjsm.2011.085662.short

======
bdfh42
The editorialised title of this post shows just how bad the world is at
understanding scientific papers. Tabloid style headline at best.

